# Questions for black-pilled black people



## Phoenix997 (Jun 10, 2020)

Just curious, what do you make of this movement that’s happening right now in society.

How do you feel about this whole thing. Do you feel it’s necessary for white people to work hard to understand your plight and oppression (if you do feel systemically oppressed), or do you find it condescending and damaging to black people ?

Like when you see memes of young twenty-something white girls saying It’s white people’s duty to save and assist black people, do you think this is morally justified or do you feel belittled and insulted at the implied inferiority in People thinking they need to do something special for you ?

I’m serious, personally if I were black I would be insulted at the condescension. Like when people say “Oh you don’t know what it’s like to be black,” to me this is actually racist and translates to: “being black is So different and awful that you can’t even imagine it.”

To me, this way over-the-top pandering and coddling of black people actually makes me sick because it implies that blackness is some sort of disabiiity or something.

For example, the very concept of “white privilege” which is supposed to be pro-black actually implies that black people are inferior or lesser than. Why would being “white” be a privilege at all? Isn’t that very idea racist ? Like are we saying fat ugly white low income trailer trash whites also have it better than Blacks merely because they’re white? Is it really *that* bad being black?

BUT THAT’S JUST ME. I want to hear from black people.


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 10, 2020)

I don’t know man. When people say “I don’t know what it’s like being black and walking down the street,” I just don’t get it - why would walking down the street as a black person be any different than a white, asian, or Hispanic person doing it - UNLESS you are beginning with the premise that being black is so bad that it makes everyday reality completely different from any other race. 

Why the fuck would skin colour matter that much... unless you are racist to begin with? 

However the mainstream would be calling my view RACIST because I’m being ignorant to the plight of black people.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jun 10, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> I don’t know man. When people say “I don’t know what it’s like being black and walking down the street,” I just don’t get it - why would walking down the street as a black person be any different than a white, asian, or Hispanic person doing it - UNLESS you are beginning with the premise that being black is so bad that it makes everyday reality completely different from any other race.
> 
> Why the fuck would skin colour matter that much... unless you are racist to begin with?
> 
> However the mainstream would be calling my view RACIST because I’m being ignorant to the plight of black people.


Who tf cares about all that shit
Fuck this gay world thats what


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jun 10, 2020)

Not black, but I'm pretty sure niggs have better lives in general than white people. Dedsrs BBC affects all aspects of their life


----------



## Zercic (Jun 10, 2020)

Imagine caring about black People


----------



## MadVisionary (Jun 10, 2020)

I thought George's death was tragic, but this is more about police abuse than racism.
Demonstrations using violence are a disgrace.
The white privilege is because they are the breed with the highest smv, they can’t do anything.
The best thing to end systematic racism is to end crime and poverty among blacks.


----------



## Zercic (Jun 10, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> I thought George's death was tragic, but this is more about police abuse than racism.


agree. Stuff like this has happend before to white folks and No one blinks. It’s beyond retarded that People the other side of the planet use violence to protest against police violence in the US. I won’t deny That police treat black people worse tho


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (Jun 10, 2020)

White people are nicer to me now so it is a win


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 10, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> I don’t know man. When people say “I don’t know what it’s like being black and walking down the street,” I just don’t get it - why would walking down the street as a black person be any different than a white, asian, or Hispanic person doing it - UNLESS you are beginning with the premise that being black is so bad that it makes everyday reality completely different from any other race.
> 
> Why the fuck would skin colour matter that much... unless you are racist to begin with?
> 
> However the mainstream would be calling my view RACIST because I’m being ignorant to the plight of black people.


Did you just answer to yourself jfl


----------



## Zercic (Jun 10, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> Did you just answer to yourself jfl


It Kinda looks like he tried to answer himself With another greycel account but forgot to swtich


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 10, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> Just curious, what do you make of this movement that’s happening right now in society.


I’m black but I live in London so I don't experience police brutality but tbh, I don't really agree with the looting and stuff like that, something like the Montgomery bus boycott which targeted the pockets of the government who can actually enact change, rather than an innocent small business owner who can't do much about police brutality would be more effective in my opinion


Phoenix997 said:


> How do you feel about this whole thing. Do you feel it’s necessary for white people to work hard to understand your plight and oppression (if you do feel systemically oppressed), or do you find it condescending and damaging to black people ?


I think whites should try to understand but at the end of the day, they don't experience it, making it difficult to sympathise. On the other hand many leftists today don't want to help and understand black peoples struggle, but rather coddle us as if we're children and that shit is very condescending lol. Another thing lol, at my school a white girl asked me if i've experienced racism first hand, which i have but didn't say for personal reasons, she than said "you're not really black" JFL that pissed me off so fucking much. TBH these days Leftist Whites make out Blacks to be victims more so than us Blacks do lol. That showed me that some whites who act as if there fighting racism, just see blacks as defenseless victims rather than human beings with individual experience, I don't want to be defined as a *victim*, even if i am one. So yeah sometimes is insulting, but sometimes it can be helpful.


Phoenix997 said:


> For example, the very concept of “white privilege” which is supposed to be pro-black actually implies that black people are inferior or lesser than. Why would being “white” be a privilege at all? Isn’t that very idea racist ? Like are we saying fat ugly white low income trailer trash whites also have it better than Blacks merely because they’re white? Is it really *that* bad being black?


Tbh I do believe whites privilege exists but most of the problem’s blacks face is a legacy of the past... Single parenthood is imo the biggest problem in the black American community. But president Johnson’s war on poverty which was extremely racist and created a fatherless generation of black kids still has an impact today. My point is white privilege does exist but most of the time it’s a legacy of the past which the government has not made an effort to change.


Phoenix997 said:


> Like are we saying fat ugly white low income trailer trash whites also have it better than Blacks merely because they’re white? Is it really *that* bad being black


Social class/income plays a big role, probably more than race, so imo you are correct, but like i said most of the problems blacks in America face are due to the past which has become of African American culture(Single parenthood, glorification of thugs/criminality etc...)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 10, 2020)

How I feel about this?

People seem to not understand human nature.

Discrimination is normal/common human behaviour. Not discriminating, is unnatural.

Every phenotype, are in general discriminating against people that are of a different phenotype.

In general, white Western nations have been the least discriminating in the world, for the past 50 years ( possibly more).

It's normal, and I would feel the same, to get angry when you get discriminated against. However little.
It's okay to fight for more equality, and less discrimination as a minority.
But make no mistake, if black people were the mayority and in power, whites would be discriminated against.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> How I feel about this?
> 
> People seem to not understand human nature.
> 
> ...


u are a wise man


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 10, 2020)

Not black but Things that happen to black people by cops also happen to white people
They don’t show that because whites don’t go all out and act like wild animals
They only show the black because they know blacks are gonna react


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 10, 2020)

Not black but imo the people are protesting the wrong thing. The issue isn’t the police, but the corporate elites that run the prison industrial complex and lobby politicians that govern police policy. If people actually cared, they’d be protesting against the elitist Jew corporations that profit off of aggressive police and mass incarceration as that is the ACTUAL problem. Corporations want to make money so they lobby politicians. Politicians than train police to be more aggressive and arrest more poor people. Because of this, more people end up in prison. When in prison, corporations use their unpaid labor to make money. It’s all a massive Jewish scam


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 10, 2020)

No one give a fuck about anyone, imagine to black people.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 10, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> u are a wise man


To add.
The amount of discrimination as a white person when in Africa and to a lesser extend in Asia. Was immense.
Prices went up 10x. Scamming attempts were okay, because white. Harnessing was okay because white. Etc..

As many guys used to make the joke. About staying in Sri Lanka.
What is the difference between a tourist and a racist in Sri Lanka? 2 weeks!
Because scamming and what not foreigners was so common.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> To add.
> The amount of discrimination as a white person when in Africa and to a lesser extend in Asia. Was immense.
> Prices went up 10x. Scamming attempts were okay, because white. Harnessing was okay because white. Etc..
> 
> ...


Ngl what you're saying is true though it's not detailed enough. Most forms of discrimination against white people in ethnic lands come from the assumption the assumption that all white people are wealthy and naive. Infact in certain situations they will receive better treatment than the locals especially in restaurants and cafes since tipping culture is absent in non European regions.

The discrimination black people receive comes from a place of fear and in a few occasions hatred. It's clear that majority of violent crimes and robberies are committed by black people, nevertheless they still represent a small minority of the total black population. From this incidences people become consciously or subconsciously racist against black people and assume the behaviour is intrinsic to all or most black people.

Racism is a part of lookism, the only way to reduce it (you can't eliminate it) is encountering multiple people from said race in different environments or locations.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

africancel said:


> Ngl what you're saying is true though it's not detailed enough. Most forms of discrimination against white people in ethnic lands come from the assumption the assumption that all white people are wealthy and naive. Infact in certain situations they will receive better treatment than the locals especially in restaurants and cafes since tipping culture is absent in non European regions.
> 
> The discrimination black people receive comes from a place of fear and in a few occasions hatred. It's clear that majority of violent crimes and robberies are committed by black people, nevertheless they still represent a small minority of the total black population. From this incidences people become consciously or subconsciously racist against black people and assume the behaviour is intrinsic to all or most black people.
> 
> Racism is a part of lookism, the only way to reduce it (you can't eliminate it) is encountering multiple people from said race in different environments or locations.


Yeah, many types and orgins of discriminating behavior.
I agree getting discriminated based on fear and hatred, probably feels plenty worse then getting discriminated because they think you are gullible or rich or becuase of envy. Although the envy, induced discrimination feels pretty bad also.

Yeah, I agree there is this negative feedback loop going on since I dunno back from when. I dunno if we ever get out of that loop. probably not.
It's this loop, that comes from "give a person a "nickname", and he will become it".That can work positively, and negatively. Obviously black people in USA and probably plenty nations outside of Africa,areexperiencing from the environment since day 1 after brith in short:white = beautifull and good and attractive and positive; and black = less beautifull/uglier and less good/bad and negative.
It's unfair, I agree in USA and all nations that took those people away from Africa and placed them there, since it was thus not their choice to move there. When it comes to immigrants, there is more option to mak the case that they ould/can avoid discrimination by staying in their native/born country.

To break that negative feed loop. I dunno, not gonna happen I think. UNTILL, the mayority in a country is black, then they will have the numbers to grap the power and institutionalise discrimination against white people. That's the only way I can see that changing. Like happened in South Africa, there they due to outnumbering could reverse it.
I don't see 100% equality ever happening in such a way, Or the population must be 50%/50% inpehnotype and there is a status quo in power struggles.

I 100% understand though minorities, negotiating for better or more equal treatment. Imo, riotering and stuff is part of negotiating as well. It has always been. 

I look at things more from places of: hom holds the power. Whom holds the power wins negotiations. It's as brutal as that. Because most people in essence egocentrical, and bias towards own in-group. 

Since I assume black people are outnumbered alot by whites in USGAY? The best change at this moment in time then for black people, will be appealing to faireness and concious and morality and stuff to get better treatment. Because if you are hugely outnumbered, you can't force it through violence likely. Then you gotta wait untill you are stringer as a group, when wanting to go the violence route.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 11, 2020)

fuck cops nigga


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

Blacks are the way they are due to genetic and environmental factors. Blacks will never be able to advance because of the current state of society and the denial of genetics and eugenics.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Blacks are the way they are due to genetic and environmental factors. Blacks will never be able to advance because of the current state of society and the denial of genetics and eugenics.




Over just gene edit high iq kids theory


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Over just gene edit high iq kids theory



jfl like the west will even let us edit genes.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> jfl like the west will even let us edit genes.




The east is trying


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> The amount of discrimination as a white person when in Africa and to a lesser extend in Asia. Was immense.
> Prices went up 10x. Scamming attempts were okay, because white. Harnessing was okay because white. Etc..


Its probably not because your white its because your foreign, I've been scammed in my own country(Eritrea) because its obvious from the way i dress and talk that im not from around there. Chinese ppl in Africa don't get scammed because they often know the language properly


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> The best thing to end systematic racism is to end crime and poverty among blacks.


Maybe systematic racism contributes to crime and poverty among blacks?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The east is trying



maybe, but barely anything has come out of the east these few decades. They need that white ingenuity


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Blacks are the way they are due to genetic and environmental factors. Blacks will never be able to advance because of the current state of society and the denial of genetics and eugenics.











The IQ Gap is No Longer a Black and White Issue


“If only environmental factors were responsible for the different IQs of different populations, we should expect to find some countries where Africans had higher IQs than Europeans. The failure to find a single country where this is the case points to the presence of a strong genetic factor.”...



www.unz.com





JFL blacks in America are not representative of all African ppl through out time


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> maybe, but barely anything has come out of the east these few decades. They need that white ingenuity




Just gene edit that in theory it's not like genes for creativity is unknown


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> The IQ Gap is No Longer a Black and White Issue
> 
> 
> “If only environmental factors were responsible for the different IQs of different populations, we should expect to find some countries where Africans had higher IQs than Europeans. The failure to find a single country where this is the case points to the presence of a strong genetic factor.”...
> ...



I’m not reading all of that, but the gist is that African immigrants do better than African Americans?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Just gene edit that in theory it's not like genes for creativity is unknown



true, but they need that creativity to crack gene editing in the first place. Once China does achieve it though it’s game over for the west. Well, China will probably bleach themselves into aryan Demi gods anyway.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> true, but they need that creativity to crack gene editing in the first place. Once China does achieve it though it’s game over for the west. Well, China will probably bleach themselves into aryan Demi gods anyway.





Aren't curries at a advantage in this game too cause they got caucasoid rape genes from indo europeans and neolethic Iranian farmers.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Blacks are the way they are due to genetic and environmental factors. Blacks will never be able to advance because of the current state of society and the denial of genetics and eugenics.


Somalis are heavily mixed with Non Africans, yet they have an IQ of 68, Rwandans are barely admixed but have an iq of 77


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I’m not reading all of that, but the gist is that African immigrants do better than African Americans?


And better than whites in some cases.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Aren't curries at a advantage in this game too cause they got caucasoid rape genes from indo europeans and neolethic Iranian farmers.



Maybe. India isn’t very individualistic as the European countries though so I don’t really know about their creativity.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

muh European creativity, Whites didn't even independently develop farming JFL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Its probably not because your white its because your foreign, I've been scammed in my own country(Eritrea) because its obvious from the way i dress and talk that im not from around there. Chinese ppl in Africa don't get scammed because they often know the language properly


Obviously still forms of discrimination. It is what it is. I also had a Congo guy ons whom I had to share kitchen, electricity and so on with. It all was and had to be in my name. He never payed his share, well only 1 month. He fealt he didn't have to, I dunno why, but I guestimate it didn't help that I was white. Because he seemed pretty honorable and fair sharing with his fellow black.Congo peoples. 
Getting stopped in traffic every 30 minutes or less, by a copp looking for some bribe money (also happenes to locals, but less for sure), and stuff like that.
It's not like these things don't happen to locals. But more to foriegners and/or whites, or whatevers.
It's a form of discrimination.

It is what it is. It's annpying as hell. But it's natural human behavior. That's how we are programmed to function in general.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Maybe systematic racism contributes to crime and poverty among blacks?


100% true. It does, minus the word systematic. Is proven in studies.
If I got told from hildhood on, I will never amount more to being a criminal bumm. I would likely be so. Environment shapes people, for large extend.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Getting stopped in traffic every 30 minutes or less, by a copp looking for some bribe money (also happenes to locals, but less for sure), and stuff like that.


Lol you'd be suprised how much that shit happens to locals in South Africa, your race does play a factor but i guarantee, if you were black that Congolese guy would have done the same thing, for the simple fact your not a local


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 100% true. It does, minus the word systematic. Is proven in studies.
> If I got told from hildhood on, I will never amount more to being a criminal bumm. I would likely be so. Environment shapes people, for large extend.


yh i don't believe whites sit around a table thinking of ways to destroy black communites, lol, maybe in the past, and thats imo where a lot of problems of the black community stem from, but its not systematic now doe


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Somalis are heavily mixed with Non Africans, yet they have an IQ of 68, Rwandans are barely admixed but have an iq of 77



The world isn’t split into black and white.










“https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-62645-0”

“shows approximately 60% East African and 40% West Eurasian (25% West Asian and 15% North African) ancestry in the Somali population.” They’re not even mixed with the European populations (the ones worth anything)

And, so what if they’re mixed? Why does that matter? If they’re low IQ they’re low IQ.



hairyballscel said:


> And better than whites in some cases.



No shit. I’ve already told you African immigrants are the cream of the crop. Of course they’re going to do better than the average population. 



hairyballscel said:


> muh European creativity, Whites didn't even independently develop farming JFL



Keep crying for western inventions


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Lol you'd be suprised how much that shit happens to locals in South Africa, your race does play a factor but i guarantee, if you were black that Congolese guy would have done the same thing, for the simple fact your not a local


Yeah, it shows how people have an tendency. To favour the own locals, the own group. And thus treat outsiders differently (often worse). Hence the root cause of discriminantion.
It's natural for people to do so I feel, people just feel like that, they don't even think about it.
That's why it nearly always sucks, being a minority somewhere. The only thing a minority person can do, is appeal to faireness, be hardballing in negotiations, appealing to morality, and appealing to how it will benifit the others also.
That are imo, the best shots one has. But it's a motherfucking uphill battle, you start with like -5 points instead of ust at 0.

Moral of the story. Humans suck. WORLD WIDE.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Maybe. India isn’t very individualistic as the European countries though so I don’t really know about their creativity.





Ancient India was pretty creative you have to be pretty creative to come up with a viamna that is something amazing for its time.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jun 11, 2020)

not black but keep in mind they shot mlk AND malcom x so you may as well try and get a free ps4 whenever some thug high on meth gets killed by the police and people pretend to give a shit for a few weeks


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> yh i don't believe whites sit around a table thinking of ways to destroy black communites, lol, maybe in the past, and thats imo where a lot of problems of the black community stem from, but its not systematic now doe


I agree. It's largely feeling, and unconcious type of levels. In group bias, I read studies about. Is as inate to people, as is feeling wanting sex. It's just something feel.Re-programming mentally, should be able to make it a bit less. But it's to inate to go away totally or largely, minimizing is the highest achieveable often.

For me,
Discrimination and racism blackpill = it is innate in people andwill mostly always be there.
I see it as blue pill unrealism, to think it can go away.
The best is imo. Minorities fighting for as equal as possible treatment, which is what people do. And it's fair and good that they do so. However tireing it is.

My most beloved fighter against unfair, racist, discrimination treatment. is Mohammed Ali.
A true Champ, in every aspect.
I liked him putting down Uncle Tom dudes, in the "what's my name", documentary it's shown.
.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> my own country(Eritrea)


So sad. That Eritrea managed to get free from Etheopia and still managed to not succeed after that, because of that dumb fuck leader dictator. It's prove, for succes need a form of democracy with change leaders every blabla years. Why people don't overttrow that dictator dude, someone just kill that mofo even. We all know distatorship don't work long term. Even a dictator that starts out pretty good, with decent intentions, like Ghadaffi, will turn into a full ranging lunatic after being dictator for 5+ years. Because everyone around you kissing your ass and sucking your dick all day long, will make any person go insane.
So many people try to get out of Eritrea.
While if Ertrea was organised will, with good functioning leadership systems, it could be good country to life. It has potential.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> The world isn’t split into black and white.
> 
> View attachment 455831
> View attachment 455832
> ...


That diagram is so fucking retarted JFL at this Eurocentricity loool funny how they start at 800BC which is when Ancient Greece came into the picture, leaving out Ancient Egypt, Nubia, Indus valley and Sumeria, which is likely the cradle of civilisation, lool North Africa and the Middle East were the true drivers of civilisation, lool.

Ignore the fact that one of the world's oldest known archeoastronomical devices is found in Sudan, farming was invented by Africans and Middle Easterners, so was Pastoralism/ domestication of cattle, Africans were the first to organise fishing expeditions, Africans were the first to engage in mining 43,000 years ago. Africans pioneered basic arithmetic 25,000 years ago. The oldest iron working site in the world is in Congo, JFL at the Moors who were West Africans and Berbers heavily influenced Europes sciecne and architecture, the Ethiopic vocalised script influenced the scripts of Armenia and Georgia,

“Assistant Professor of Anthropology Peter Schmidt and Professor of Engineering Donald H. Avery have found as long as _2,000 years ago Africans living on the western shores of Lake Victoria had produced carbon steel in preheated forced draft furnaces, a method that was technologically *more sophisticated than any developed in Europe until the mid-nineteenth century.”     *_

A slave named Onesimus explained the inoculation procedure of smallpox to Cotton Mather during the 18th century; he reported to have gotten the knowledge from Africa 

Chemical analysis of the bones of *ancient Sudanese* Nubians who lived nearly 2000 years ago shows they were ingesting the *antibiotic* tetracycline on a regular basis, 

JFL at Africans developing nothing, keep on coping


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> So sad. That Eritrea managed to get free from Etheopia and still managed to to succeed after that. Why people don't overttrow that dictator dude. We all know distatorship don't work long term. Even a dictator that starts out pretty good, will turn into a lunatic after being dictator for 10 years. Because everyone around you kissing your ass, will make any person go insane in 10 years time.
> So many people try to get out of Eritrea.
> While if Ertrea was organised will, with good functioning leadership systems, it could be good country to life. It has potential.


Most of the older generation kinda like him because he got us out of the war and was a big reason for our success in our fight with Ethiopia

And overthrowing the dictatorship will result in a lot of conflict and a bad power struggle, the nation is also too divided to unite against him, but hopefully one day tbh, i hate him


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 11, 2020)

@Colvin76 thoughts ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> And overthrowing the dictatorship will result in a lot of conflict and a bad power struggle, the nation is also too divided to unite against him, but hopefully one day tbh, i hate him


The overtrowing can only not lead to internal conflict, if people are united in their wish for democracy system with elections and stuff. You need massive amounts of people in tha country, willing to hit the streets. Plenty will die. But that's the only way for good future possibility imo. An overtrow of the current dictator, by a militairy or armed type of grou[ forces, will only lead to a next period of an idot dictator screwing stuff up.
It's brutal. but it has to go such way for it to be successfull. People protesting in bigg masses and volume, and plenty getting shot/killed untill the support group around the dictator start crumbling and jumping over to support the crowd/people.. Whom must then want an democracy type of system.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> That diagram is so fucking retarted JFL at this Eurocentricity loool funny how they start at 800BC which is when Ancient Greece came into the picture, leaving out Ancient Egypt, Nubia, Indus valley and Sumeria, which is likely the cradle of civilisation, lool North Africa and the Middle East were the true drivers of civilisation, lool.
> 
> Ignore the fact that one of the world's oldest known archeoastronomical devices is found in Sudan, farming was invented by Africans and Middle Easterners, so was Pastoralism/ domestication of cattle, Africans were the first to organise fishing expeditions, Africans were the first to engage in mining 43,000 years ago. Africans pioneered basic arithmetic 25,000 years ago. The oldest iron working site in the world is in Congo, JFL at the Moors who were West Africans and Berbers heavily influenced Europes sciecne and architecture, the Ethiopic vocalised script influenced the scripts of Armenia and Georgia,
> 
> ...



Jfl the African IQ strikes again. The graph doesn’t say that Africans invented nothing, in fact, it doesn’t even say Europeans were the first.







Western Europe became the most technologically advanced around 1500 AD. 






But it’s basic knowledge that western countries do better than other countries in the modern age. You can cope all you want but at the end of the day you’re still living in Europe. We still have higher IQ’s, less crime, and more beautiful people.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 11, 2020)

As a black man, I think it is all bollocks but ion care


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> The overtrowing can only not lead to internal conflict, if people are united in their wish for democracy system with elections and stuff. You need massive amounts of people in tha country, willing to hit the streets. Plenty will die. But that's the only way for good future possibility imo. An overtrow of the current dictator, by a militairy or armed type of grou[ forces, will only lead to a next period of an idot dictator screwing stuff up.
> It's brutal. but it has to go such way for it to be successfull. People protesting in bigg masses and volume, and plenty getting shot/killed untill the support group around the dictator start crumbling and jumping over to support the crowd/people.. Whom must then want an democracy type of system.


A big problem in Eritrea is the extreme patriotism, its good to an extent but it also means that many Eritreans can't admit whats wrong with the country and would rather believe it is perfect. You're right doe, plenty will die, its inevitable for change so extreme to happen.

I enjoy going Eritrea but it saddens me seeing the ways some live and how ppl are genuienly scared to critise the government. Hopefully one die something happens, its sad how there were indigenous systems simillar to democracy in some ways in Eritrea but now just dictatorship, we've gone backwards.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Jfl the African IQ strikes again. The graph doesn’t say that Africans invented nothing, in fact, it doesn’t even say Europeans were the first.
> 
> View attachment 455909
> 
> ...


I never said Western Europe wasn't the most technologically advanced from 1500 AD, lol i would acc agree.

And the graph does claim that Sub Saharan Africa developed *NOTHING *jfl, 

Your putting words in my mouth i never said the West isn't the most developed part of the world, but what your citing claims Africans were docile retards who have achieved nothing which i disproved, showing Africans were ahead of Euros in some areas


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> I never said Western Europe wasn't the most technologically advanced from 1500 AD, lol i would acc agree.
> 
> And the graph does claim that Sub Saharan Africa developed *NOTHING *jfl,
> 
> Your putting words in my mouth i never said the West isn't the most developed part of the world, but what your citing claims Africans were docile retards who have achieved nothing which i disproved, showing Africans were ahead of Euros in some areas



Oh yeah lmao it does. It probably means that the developments wasn’t significant enough to be mentioned in the majority of history books (which means impact on the world, not who got there first.) 

Africans probably were ahead of Europeans in areas.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Oh yeah lmao it does. It probably means that the developments wasn’t significant enough to be mentioned in the majority of history books (which means impact on the world, not who got there first.)
> 
> Africans probably were ahead of Europeans in areas.


Africans played a fundamental role in the development of Farming and Pastoralism which spread to Europe, i think thats pretty significant, and everything i said, is in history books written by mainstream western scholars lol, just know where to look, so is the innoculation thing that spread through slavery lol


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 11, 2020)

Fuck niggers who touch white women


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 100% true. It does, minus the word systematic. Is proven in studies.
> If I got told from hildhood on, I will never amount more to being a criminal bumm. I would likely be so. Environment shapes people, for large extend.


Cuck


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Africans played a fundamental role in the development of Farming and Pastoralism which spread to Europe, i think thats pretty significant, and everything i said, is in history books written by mainstream western scholars lol, just know where to look, so is the innoculation thing that spread through slavery lol


We wuz sumerians


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> We wuz sumerians


I never claimed Sumerians were African


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 11, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> @Colvin76 thoughts ?


I've said it before and I'll say it again.

BLM doesnt care about black incel lives.

"Black lives matter" = TYRONE lives matter


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> BLM doesnt care about black incel lives.
> 
> "Black lives matter" = TYRONE lives matter


That’s some truth right there. Sometimes I wonder if it was a short nerdy black guy killed if there would be the same outrage, especially among young females.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 11, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> That’s some truth right there. Sometimes I wonder if it was a short nerdy black guy killed if there would be the same outrage, especially among young females.


if it was a short nerdy/ugly black, nobody would care. In fact, the news/media would go out of their way to hide the killing.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

JFL at race at the end of the day it doesn’t matter


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. It's largely feeling, and unconcious type of levels. In group bias, I read studies about. Is as inate to people, as is feeling wanting sex. It's just something feel.Re-programming mentally, should be able to make it a bit less. But it's to inate to go away totally or largely, minimizing is the highest achieveable often.
> 
> For me,
> Discrimination and racism blackpill = it is innate in people andwill mostly always be there.
> ...




I don’t think you can change a person’s unconscious racism, if that even exists. And why would unconscious racism matter? It only matters if someone acts on it. People have all kinds of weird private thoughts about other people. You can’t force your way into somebody’s mind and change it to how you want it.

In all honesty though, I think people do not give a flying fuck about the colour of your skin. They really really don’t.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 11, 2020)

the amount of essays/comment in this thread is unbelievable. we've only hit 2 pages but i believe this should have the highest word count/page ratio on looksmax.


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> if it was a short nerdy/ugly black, nobody would care. In fact, the news/media would go out of their way to hide the killing.


George Floyd isn’t pretty but yeah he’s tall and big frame. And that’s what bugs me about Young white women being The most vocal about white privilege during these times - they’re not acknowledging their real privilege which is beauty or their own severe discrimination against unattractive men. It’s extreme hypocrisy.


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Jun 11, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> That’s some truth right there. Sometimes I wonder if it was a short nerdy black guy killed if there would be the same outrage, especially among young females.



Emmett Till, Tamir Rice, Amadou Diallo, Elijah Mcclain, Jordan Edwards, etc. All short and/or nerdy.


----------



## AronGD (Jun 11, 2020)

I dunno. A friend told me that in Africa white people get killed by black people. But the media doesn‘t cover it because no one is interested in Africa. Dunno if it‘s true though


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jun 11, 2020)

AronGD said:


> I dunno. A friend told me that in Africa white people get killed by black people. But the media doesn‘t cover it because no one is interested in Africa. Dunno if it‘s true though


I thought it was common in South africa, albinos get regulary get killed. Over for albinocels


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> I don’t think you can change a person’s unconscious racism, if that even exists. And why would unconscious racism matter? It only matters if someone acts on it. People have all kinds of weird private thoughts about other people. You can’t force your way into somebody’s mind and change it to how you want it.


JFL you would act on it doe if you're subconsciously racist, it just means you don't express/recognise it


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

AronGD said:


> I dunno. A friend told me that in Africa white people get killed by black people. But the media doesn‘t cover it because no one is interested in Africa. Dunno if it‘s true though


Only in South Africa, if by white you mean European.


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> JFL you would act on it doe if you're subconsciously racist, it just means you don't express/recognise it


So you must get a lot of people being racist to you then?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> So you must get a lot of people being racist to you then?


Theres no way to know, It's impossible for me to answer that lol


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Theres no way to know, It's impossible for me to answer that lol


You just said you thinks people have unconscious racism and told me “of course they act that out” then you must have some experiences... 

Unless you’re just lucky or racism is a lot less common than what you’re saying it is.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 11, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> You just said you thinks people have unconscious racism and told me “of course they act that out” then you must have some experiences...
> 
> Unless you’re just lucky or racism is a lot less common than what you’re saying it is.


Im saying if you have subconscious racism/prejudice, more often than not, you act it out in some way, whether its crossing the street when you see a Black person, or something less trivial.

And yes i have experienced racism, my point is in some situations you can't boil it down to racism because its not so crystal clear, lol, the most blatant thing said to me was when i was being searched by an officer and he said "so where are you hiding your knife" JFL my white friend with me later showed me his knife on the bus(knife crime is big where i live)but 99% of ppl aren't that explicit about it, but still to an extent hold those beliefs and carry them out.

Ngl there are black ppl that cross the street from other blacks lol, it goes both ways, do you think that person is conscious of their beliefs? Of course not.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 12, 2020)

Phoenix997 said:


> I don’t think you can change a person’s unconscious racism, if that even exists. And why would unconscious racism matter? It only matters if someone acts on it. People have all kinds of weird private thoughts about other people. You can’t force your way into somebody’s mind and change it to how you want it.
> 
> In all honesty though, I think people do not give a flying fuck about the colour of your skin. They really really don’t.


"Unconcious racism."

I like to rephrase as: Unconcious and inate tendency for humans, to have In-group favouritsm. It's a well studied subject matter (*1 link to some more info about that).

Our actions are mostly unconcious ones. Or made by thoughts, impulses, etc.. that we are unconcious off. 
A human being is only capable of being concious of limited amounts of processes in him (we can't help, nor largely change this).
So for that reason it matters in action also, what goes on in us that we are not concious about.


*1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-group_favoritism


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Fuck niggers who touch white women


LOL. Asif most of these women didn't beg them beforehand to please spank them.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 12, 2020)

AronGD said:


> I dunno. A friend told me that in Africa white people get killed by black people. But the media doesn‘t cover it because no one is interested in Africa. Dunno if it‘s true though


It's true-ish. South Africa is probably the worse country among them. I know a now living in Netherlands young couple. They were both born in South Africa. Both their grand or great grand parents moved from Netherlands to South Africa. Always the parents went through lengthy processes to make sure each kid they had got the Dutch nationality, that came in handy now.
They basically fled South Africa for safety reasons.
They got shot at from a distance a few times, at their farm.

He said he recieved alot of bad treatment, just for being white. At school, at Uni, in daily life and so on. Also some white people he knew got killed in an house attack/burglary or something.
His parents and grandfather are older, and refuse to leave obviously. The walk around carring gun for protection, and always are a bit warry/on the look out.

That's also racism.

Kill the boer (boer probably means white farmers), a significant like to sing/threathen. Or often they change Kill to Kiss in the lyrics for legal reasons I think.






Point being also imo. Every person has discrimination in them. That's not a matter of ethnicity. An asian, white, indian, black, latin, etc...; ALL have discrimination tendencies in them. Humans are discriminating creatures.

Or to put it more scientific.
All humans have in-group favouratism in them.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 12, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Not black but imo the people are protesting the wrong thing. The issue isn’t the police, but the corporate elites that run the prison industrial complex and lobby politicians that govern police policy. If people actually cared, they’d be protesting against the elitist Jew corporations that profit off of aggressive police and mass incarceration as that is the ACTUAL problem. Corporations want to make money so they lobby politicians. Politicians than train police to be more aggressive and arrest more poor people. Because of this, more people end up in prison. When in prison, corporations use their unpaid labor to make money. It’s all a massive Jewish scam


People protest against reforming the prison system all the time? Are you fucking retarded


----------

